# What's your biggest alum saugeye?



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Only my second year fishing for them, started doing decent this year but no size so far. Would love to see some pics of big ones.


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Only my second year fishing for them, started doing decent this year but no size so far. Would love to see some pics of big ones.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Two previous state records came out of there.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Two previous state records came out of there.


Previous came from antrim(never stocked with them) one before that,alum...

I have caught two between 26-26-1/2" fish from alum,both skinny summer fish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

My biggest Alum eye is 23 1/2”. Caught last year, my first year really targeting them. Buddy reeled in a 24” on my boat this year trolling with me.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure it wasn't a walleye as it was many years ago... 12.8. E. Side of the rip rap by the dam at night. Back in the day when the lake was full of weeds and clear.
I rarely go to the trouble of weighing fish but I was still a young shorebound fisherman and happened to have a new Berkley scale with me at the time. 
I saw the fish cruising the shoreline and was flipping to sighted fish with a small roadrunner. I was so surprised when the fish hit. After weighing the fish and regaining my composure I released her.

After scanning the shelves at our local Cabelas I see a lot of jigs with spinner/ flicker blades these days. Don't overlook em', they can be deadly.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Me best was 29” on a spring day at 1:00 in the afternoon.


----------



## river..rat (Jun 27, 2014)

24 inch on a creek chub while catfishing


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Man thought there would be some braggin goin on this thread. Kinda disappointing  I just like to see pics of big fish where I fish!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Previous came from antrim(never stocked with them) one before that,alum...
> 
> I have caught two between 26-26-1/2" fish from alum,both skinny summer fish.


Actually Alum, Clendenning, Alum, then the current one out of Antrim.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Largest for me is 27.5”. No pics, before I carried this stupid ball and chain everywhere with me. I probably should go back to that...and no FB come to think of it 

I have definitely seen larger, but not my story to tell.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Actually Alum, Clendenning, Alum, then the current one out of Antrim.


I did not know that? Was the clendenning an official record?
I thought the alum record held until the freak at Antrim was caught?
Edit to add.... columbus dispatch article states the previous record was 12.84 lbs from alum creek caught bye Brian bang,until beaten bye the 14.o4 caught bye roger sizemore at antrim. 
I'm not certain but I thought the one from before alum came from lake logan? Then wills creek? But I'm not certain....
I've looked to find a list I've seen before but cant find it for some reason. If I do I'll add it here. 
I am interested in hearing about the clendenning catch? 
Sorry back to topic,I'm with morrowtucky,let's here some more. 
Muddy's 29" fish had to of been massive! 
As well as gottagofishin's 12 lb walleye or saugeye!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I did not know that? Was the clendenning an official record?
> I thought the alum record held until the freak at Antrim was caught?
> Edit to add.... columbus dispatch article states the previous record was 12.84 lbs from alum creek caught bye Brian bang,until beaten bye the 14.o4 caught bye roger sizemore at antrim.
> I'm not certain but I thought the one from before alum came from lake logan? Then wills creek? But I'm not certain....
> ...


Lake Logan record I believe is from March of 94 was before the first Alum record. The Clendenning record beat the first Alum record by .01 pounds.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Flathead76 said:


> Lake Logan record I believe is from March of 94 was before the first Alum record. The Clendenning record beat the first Alum record by .01 pounds.


I dont not beleive you,but I have never herd of the clendenning record? And I read anything and everything I can find on saugeye fishing,lol it's a sickness. Hahaha your picture pops up in my Google search ohio records with that massive carp in your avatar.... 
Help me find an article or list where its listed? I'm very interested....


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Saugeyefisher said:


> I dont not beleive you,but I have never herd of the clendenning record? And I read anything and everything I can find on saugeye fishing,lol it's a sickness. Hahaha your picture pops up in my Google search ohio records with that massive carp in your avatar....
> Help me find an article or list where its listed? I'm very interested....


This is what I could find. For some reason I thought the record came out of Alum twice.

- Daniel D’Amore, Lake Logan, 12.42 pounds, March 29 1993
- Fred Sulek, Clendening, 12.83 pounds, December 7 2001
- Brian Bang, Alum, 12.84 pounds, January 24 2002
- Rodger Sizemore, Atrium, 14.04 pounds, November 24 2004


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

One of my top 3 came from Alum 31" 11.2 pounds. East side of dam around 8 at night on a HJ14 Blue Chrome Husky Jerk. Hit about 5 feet from shore after a long slow dead stick cast. Was ready to lift out of water when she hit. Thought Muskie at first.
My Biggest is 12..2 from Indian Lake. Have another 11 pounder from Scioto River on Red head clown Smithwick.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Those are what dreams are made of!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

For those of us that fish alone. 
There is something almost spiritual catching a true giant on the water alone. You know it's big as soon as it makes that first acknowledgment something isn't right. The heart pounding fight that ensues, the first glimpse of her and finally when you are able to get a hand on it. I gather my composure, look around just to see if I'm still alone. No pic usually, just snap a photo in my minds eye and trust I'll still remember in 20 years and quietly release her. 
Everyone should have this experience. There are many but, for me, one of the richest experiences I have ever been blessed with.
Al


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface (Sep 29, 2019)

24"


----------

